# Statische IPs in Austria?



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

wo kann ich nachschauen wie meine IP ist??? hab nämli schon jeden Tag mal geschaut und war immer die gleiche! wieso ist die bei anderen jeden Tag anders???


----------



## DNA2 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann ich nachschauen wie meine IP ist??? hab nämli schon jeden Tag mal geschaut und war immer die gleiche!


Möchtest du uns den unlogischen Bezug zwischen deinen beiden Sätzen erklären? Wie schaust du jeden Tag nach, wenn du nicht weißt, wie?


----------



## pauliklaus (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Rapunzel025 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rotfl: es ist ja noch relativ früh am morgen; nach dem ersten kaffee klappt das schon


----------



## SEP (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und war immer die gleiche! wieso ist die bei anderen jeden Tag anders???


Vermutlich, weil es (hauptsächlich für Firmen) statische IP-Adressen gibt, die vom Provider vergeben werden - und für solche, die sich immer mal wieder einwählen (Normal-Surfer) sog. dynamische IPs aus dem IP-Block des Providers, die für jede Sitzung neu ausgesucht und vergeben werden.

Aber deine Frage ist dennoch ziemlich unklar gestellt ...


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

weil i bis gestern de adresse im forum immer wieder gefunden habe heute aber noch nicht!!!
verstanden???


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Was sie vermutlich meint und die Erklärung sein könnte: die meisten User bekommen von ihren Provider 
bei jedem Einwahl oder Anmeldevorgang eine  neue dynamische IP zugewiesen. 
 Wer über ein Firmennetzwerk kommt, hat meist eine feste IP aus dem IP Pool  der Firma

cp


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Halt Jungs, Rapunzel ist in Österreich. Das mit den dynamischen IP gilt hier nicht. Irgendwo hatte ich das mal gelesen, dass die Österreicher statische IP verwenden.


----------



## DNA2 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> weil i bis gestern de adresse im forum immer wieder gefunden habe heute aber noch nicht!!!
> verstanden???


Nö. Ehrlich gesagt, nicht verstanden.


----------



## SEP (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Halt Jungs, Rapunzel ist in Österreich. Das mit den dynamischen IP gilt hier nicht.


Ist das so? Wusste ich noch nicht.
Haben die dort immer die gleiche?


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

stimmt!
Aber ich habe seit ich mein netz habe immer die gleiche IP! und wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt schauts ned gut aus! weil mein Name mein Geburtsdatum stimmen nur die Adresse ist meine alte!


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ Rapunzel, gehe mal auf die Seite w*w.meineip.de und gib´ uns mal die Zahl, die Dir dort genannt wird. Vergleiche sie mal mit derjenigen, die dir der Probenzauberer mitteilte.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo hatte ich das mal gelesen, dass die Österreicher statische IP verwenden.


das sind keine statischen IPs , sondern die IPs der Proxies, dasselbe was AOL in D veranstaltet 

cp


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

moment mal schauen was die da meinen was ich habe!


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

stimmen beide sowohl bei sms als bei p2p und bei dem p2p hab ich mich nie angemeldet!
Heul was soll i machen i was nur eins zahlen tu ich nicht!


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Heul was soll i machen


Heul nich, freu Dich! :spitz:





			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> sondern die IPs der Proxies


Über den Proxie bist Du für die nahezu unsichtbar - die wissen nicht, wer sich tatsächlich mit deinen Daten angemeldet hat und können das (meiner Meinung nach) auch nicht rauskriegen.


----------



## Rapunzel025 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ist Das Bei Uns In ö Anders Als Bei Euch?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



			
				Rapunzel025 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Das Bei Uns In ö Anders Als Bei Euch?



Nein!  Soll das jetzt hier ein Diskurs über die Vergabe von IPs werden? Dann bitte ich die Mods
 das als separates Thema abzutrennen  und  ins OT zu verschieben 

cp

_  Dein Wunsch war meinem gleichgesinnt und deswegen hierher verschoben . * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2006)

*AW: Statische IPs in Austria?*

Ad. IP statisch/dynamisch in Österreich:

Es läuft eigentlich gleich wie in Deutschland. Ein Sonderfall ist aber der Kabelnetzbetreiber Chello (z.B. Wien, Innsbruck). Da werden, soweit ich weiß, dynamische IP-Adressen angeboten, die aber eine sehr lange Lease-Time haben, was in der Praxis einer statischen Adresse fast gleichkommt, aber technisch gesehen keine ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

